# male golden sniffing problem (BEWARE: gross)



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

My partner and I have a super happy 10 month *male* named Ranger. He doesn't get a ton of social time with other dogs so we try and take him to the dog park when we can. My partner doesn't want to get him fixed until he's fully matured (he's thinking once he turns a year or so). Recently, when we've been taking him to the dog park, he's a little overly interested in the other male dog's genitalia. The rest of the dogs play and run, but he's just intent to keep sniffing the other dogs and chase them to get a better sniff. He does this the ENTIRE time. It has gotten to the point where it's embarrassing as I'm not sure if there's something wrong with him. Was wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your puppy is completely normal. They can be a pain at that age with all the sniffing and humping. It is not even worth correcting unless the other dog is offended and even if that is the case you can probably wait for the other dog do the correction for you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

lhappytwenty said:


> My partner and I have a super happy 10 month *male* named Ranger. He doesn't get a ton of social time with other dogs so we try and take him to the dog park when we can. My partner doesn't want to get him fixed until he's fully matured (he's thinking once he turns a year or so). Recently, when we've been taking him to the dog park, he's a little overly interested in the other male dog's genitalia. The rest of the dogs play and run, but he's just intent to keep sniffing the other dogs and chase them to get a better sniff. He does this the ENTIRE time. It has gotten to the point where it's embarrassing as I'm not sure if there's something wrong with him. Was wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. Thanks!


I had this picture in my mind after reading your post and couldn't stop chuckling. 

I don't have experience with this, but I do know Lucky's humping was really bad around this time, so the hormones must be making them do "funny" stuff.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

lhappytwenty said:


> My partner and I have a super happy 10 month *male* named Ranger. He doesn't get a ton of social time with other dogs so we try and take him to the dog park when we can. My partner doesn't want to get him fixed until he's fully matured (he's thinking once he turns a year or so). Recently, when we've been taking him to the dog park, he's a little overly interested in the other male dog's genitalia. The rest of the dogs play and run, but he's just intent to keep sniffing the other dogs and chase them to get a better sniff. He does this the ENTIRE time. It has gotten to the point where it's embarrassing as I'm not sure if there's something wrong with him. Was wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. Thanks!


He seems to have some unnatural attraction to male canine genitalia. It is possible he's confused about his sexuality, or perhaps he has penis envy. You know, checking out the other guy's to see if he got cheated.....



Just kidding. Thats what they do. He's fine, don't worry.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I laughed when I saw this because Rookie frequently does the same thing. Oh, and he does some occasional licking as well. (Which just doesn't seem like a very polite thing to do to a strange dog!) It doesn't seem to bother the other dogs too much. And if it does, they usually just move so that he can't get at them. It's rare that it bothers them enough for them to growl or react. 

Now, Rookie doesn't do that the WHOLE time we're at the park. Just when they're all milling around. He likes to chase and play and chase balls as well.

Just for comparison's sake, Rookie is just about 11 months old. I also made the decision to wait to neuter him until he is full grown. I'm going to try to wait until 18 months. Rookie is very well socialized to other dogs and he is doing the same behavior as your dog, so my guess is that it is more a stage than a lack of socialization. Is the dog park big enough for the dogs to really run around? Can you bring tennis balls? Maybe getting him involved in a game of fetch would distract him? That usually gets Rookie's attention.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Cesar Milan says that that is how a dog says, "Hi, What's your name?" hahahahaha


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I think that is perfectly normal. My dogs all sniff each other at least once a day. They make it a group project, all four of them standing together sniffing rears.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently my grandfather had an explanation for this. Mind you, he passed away in 1940, so this is a very old joke.

One day the dogs had a party. But being polite, when they came in everyone was required to hang up their...ah..rectum by the door. (I'm told Granpa used another word).

They were all having a good time when some idiot yelled "Fire!" And of course they all rushed for the door.

Everyone grabbed a rectum and slapped it on, and in the process got the wrong one, so ever since, dogs have gone around smelling each other's behind to find their own.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Apparently my grandfather had an explanation for this. Mind you, he passed away in 1940, so this is a very old joke.
> 
> One day the dogs had a party. But being polite, when they came in everyone was required to hang up their...ah..rectum by the door. (I'm told Granpa used another word).
> 
> ...


Oh coffee spew on the keyboard....rofl.
Now it all makes sense...was your grandfather Welsh?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

No, actually he was Norwegian and his name was Linge, but in Canada it was spelled Ling. People always asked if my grandparents were Chinese.

Granpa was 6'11". My Uncle John was the tallest of his three children at 5'6".


----------



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

HA HA HA HA!!! that's so FUNNY! Well thanks for all the input guys. I'm glad he's "normal." It seemed to freak out the other pup parents out at the park so I wasn't sure. I finally understand now why my mother used to get so embarrassed and mad at my siblings and I when we were little and did weird stuff (not that we did anything like this!). I'm a little hesitant to let him give me kisses right when we get back from the park though...


----------

